# my puppy lost a tooth, please help i'm very worried.



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey guys i'm very worried on my puppy
we were playing around and he was chewing something and i tried to pull but accidentally i pulled a tooth of his upper teeth.
he is only 4 months and 15 days ! and i don't think that tooth was adult tooth because it's really small like the others, i mean i don't think my dog started to change teeth.
but what i'm worried about, because it wasn't a normal lose, and i pulled the tooth i'm worried if it will grow back? will it guys? please let me know
and he didn't get hurt or anything he kept playing like nothing happened but i noticed some bleeding.
so it grow back even it wasn't a normal lose?
and how long would it take to grow back if it will?
please help me and let me know people !


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would not worry, it was probably loose and ready to come out. Max used to chew his giant rope to get his teeth loose and out. In one day he lost 8!


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

he was pulling a towel of my hand and i pulled back very hard and so he's tooth was pulled !
is it normal?
and is it normal to see a big lose of his teeth one day?
i was so scared to see his blood for the first time !


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

<AtotheK47>

<A-to-the-K47,
i'm i wrong???


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

lol yeah


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

He is fine, blood is normal. I bet you will start to see a little white bump there soon where he next tooth will come in.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

sounds like he's starting the losing teeth stage, it's definitely ok. I would be careful playing tug for a while, still play, just not hard. Most of the time you don't know when they lose teeth because they get digested. Sometimes they just happen to fall where you can see them. Because I have wood floors, I could hear them <tink tink> on the floor and had to RUN over to grab it before one of the puppies ate it thinking it was a treat.
and blood is normal when they lose a tooth, just like humans...unless it's profusely bleeding.
Congrats, your lil one is growing up


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks ginger ! now i feel ok with it.
i will surely be easy on him now 
and i really like the speak softly and own a big mean German Shepherd


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks 
Do you have pics of your pup? I LOVE puppy pics... 'specially toothless puppy pics. HAHA
I may have some of Bruno, my boy, when he was beginning to lose his I'll see if I can find them for you. They're hilarious


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It does look awful, but perfectly normal. Stosh had a bunch of blood on top of his head and I thought he was injured but it was where Uschi lost a tooth while she was chomping on him. Both pups have lost several in one day. You might try wetting a knotted wash cloth then freezing it for him to chew on, or freezing a wet rope toy if he has one. I also gave mine frozen whole carrots to chew, they're the right shape for getting into those hard to reach spots. Goodbye needle teeth!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Teething occurs around 4-6 months old, so he's at exactly the right age to see him losing his puppy teeth.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Like everyone else said, it's normal. My one regret is that I wasn’t able to find any of Miikka’s teeth once they fell out. I would have like to save at lest one for the scrapbook.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm with others. Don't worry, that's perfectly normal.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> Like everyone else said, it's normal. My one regret is that I wasn’t able to find any of Miikka’s teeth once they fell out. I would have like to save at lest one for the scrapbook.


LOL I kept the only one I found of Molly's and a bit of puppy fuzz from the brush! My other half thinks I am beyond strange!


----------



## Atothek47 (Jul 7, 2010)

yeah here are some pictures of my dog, http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/141484-puppy-when-grows-up.html
he's now bigger 
thanks everybody i now feel ok about it.


----------



## Amrit (Jun 12, 2011)

vat said:


> I would not worry, it was probably loose and ready to come out. Max used to chew his giant rope to get his teeth loose and out. In one day he lost 8!


You have saved me from a heart attck, my Jager has lost both his canines today, one this afternoon and one just now. Both dont seem broken (gums had no fractions of teeth left behind...
Hes not liking it! Iv given him loads of ice cubes and his tug toy for him to chew the living daylight out of (rather than my hands and ankles which hes going crazy at LOL!)
Put some water in the fridge too, and took a tip from another ember whos aid they put their soft toys under tap and then in fridge! Brilliant idea!


----------



## tjzick (Sep 5, 2011)

i used to cheer my 12 yr old black lab/springer mix on while he was playin rope wit tony my gsd when he was younger than that jus hopin shed get rid of those sharp puppy teeth. it worked out well he lost some teeth and they came in fine.


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I just found a puppy tooth! My little pup is growing so fast. Maybe the tooth fairy will bring him a little buscuit, lol!


----------

